# Traitor Guard (Hand of the Legion)



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Going to be A Black Legion Auxilla. Lots of storm troopers. DKK grenadiers for my (Troop Choice)grenadiers squads and Kaskrin for the Elites. Black legion is all about elites so gotta plan the gaurd after them. So far im at 2 leman russes, 2 sentinals, 10 catachans, 15 cadians 6 heavy weps cadians. Modeled some re breathers. Made a mold so production is coming along nice.
Heres some pics


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

look pretty nice, i like the the home-made helmets, i think the 3rd one looks the best. I just gotta say they look to "clean" atm, need some spiky chaos bits or knives or something. Still, masks look awesome, good work.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Love the face masks. and what ludoldus said is valid too unless your going to piant them a stand out chaos colour more spikes/8 pointed stars on stuff. keep it up and i look forward to more


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Good effort all round.

My fave is the second one, and to a lesser extent the 3rd. The third does look a little lopsided though, but not enough to be intentional and therefore cool.

Overall, awesome though.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the figs. Nos 3 is my fav. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

For some reason, the mask remind me of the Scream face, especially the second and third one, probably because of the elongation. But over all, great modeling!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Great work so far, keep us updated. Its hard to build a traitor guard army without shelling out lots of cash on FW upgrades, so I really like the work here.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool looking so far but I have to agree with others, you need something else to 'chaos' them up unless you plan on doing that with the paint.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Im going to add a few spikes but yes, i am going to rely heavily on the paint. I got some flagelants last night and im going to experiment with sculpting some cultists heads for them. Minis will work perfect. Gonna be hard going with the heads though as i have never been able to do even decent faces. Also bought some officers, kaskrin, officers and commisars(although im debating on wheter i want to use the gaurd commisars or convert some models that count as). Im getting a dremel soon so that should speed things up some. Goal for this weekend is to get a cadian squad w/ rebreathers done and mostly painted and maybe a rough sculpts of the cultist heads.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good there,
Im working on some Guard to add to my Chaos atm and i might have to have a go at a couple of these.

I have spiked my chaps a fair bit and added top knots and Horns on the Vet Sarge as i see the guard as wannbe CSMs.

Looking forward to seeing the paint and how you Chaos them up.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Wouldnt mind seeing the results if you try the rebreathers.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

have about 13 more done. Havent had much time lately, lagging on paint but here some new ones. Some need more work and hopefully the heads wont look so high up when i put the arms on. A bit of it is the camera angle.
































this one is not a rebreather, just a crazy face warped by the warp. Shouldnt have put a visor on this one as the visor got very off sided.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I am toying with one of my comisars. Want to replace the power fist with the crab claw power fist from the old noise marines champ. Power fist is it comes with is very detailed though and im not sure if i want to mess with it. Just thought it would be more chaos style.








tried to model it like the colar goes behind the poll








found a nice skull keychain, made a mold.








full pic








bought fanatics to convert some cultists but ive been finding all kinds of uses for the bits. If your doing traitor gaurd i would say 22$ is almost worth it just for the bits. Easy flames here.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the mask on the first of this batch of Guardsmen alot , im doing that one for sure...yoink!:grin:

This is going to be a nice force with all this work you are putting in. Once again looking forward to more.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

some of them are turning out better than others. Hoping some clean up and paint are going to help out a bit on the worse ones. I was tired when i did the molds and i didnt play with all of them.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

More work on the comissar








Put a head on the flamer, got a better pic. This is the origional head i used to make the mold.








here is a cultist out of flagellants. Going to do more work but heres the basic. will count as conscripts.
















squad pic


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

My girlfreind bought me a dremel. Imperial aquilas beware.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

love the comssar and the cultist. Look forward to seeing them painted. What did you use for the cultist?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the rebreathers, they remind me of the old M17/M10 line of gas masks...everything looks great, man. What are you using to make the masks? Modelling clay? Tan stuff?

-Dirge


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

@ plug, Flagellants, was just buying them for cultists but have found tones of uses for the kit. Pinned a torch end to the flamer and walla, instant flames. Plan to add heads with the pointy helmets(like the old cultist models). Havent gotten around to sculpting them yet.

@ dirge, ProCreate Epoxy Sculpting Putty 2.5oz., i find it much more workable than GS. It files down much better imo also depending on the mix. My only complaint is the paper/foil style packaging. Very temperature concsious and if its cold it sticks to the packaging. The origional is on the flamer mini. I made a mold after that. The mold didnt com out perfect but it takes a lot of the work out of making duplicates.

Thanks for the support. Hopefully get the base on the commisar tonight and get some paintingdone this weekend. I just dont have enough time and keep getting sidetrack by the modeling work.

Edit: after looking at the M10/M17 masks i feel a bit better about hoe elongated mine are.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

commisar almost finished, Just need to finish work on the greatcoat. Prolly hard to see but doing faces on it.

























now that i look at the pics gotta finish the mold line on that skull, fill the gap on the arm and thinkin a chaos star on the belly.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

That is one really impressive base, I can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Quite the cool bit of modeling...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Well...Done.
Wow. Nice photography too...it's hard getting that macro.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really liking the work on the commissar. That is a great little conversion. Glad to see you are woking on your sculpting as well. What putty are you working with?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

ProCreate Epoxy Sculpting Putty. I like this a lot better than Greenstuff. It seems to hold its shape better and files well. Only thing i have a problem with is small detail work as it does not always stick well to the mini, especially on small detail work. I usually use a bit more resin though. Last night i used a mix of 75% hardner and 25% resin and its much stickier but a bit harder to work with. gonna play with that a bit this weekend. I have been just using spit on my tools( i just scrape a bit off the toungue/cheek) and im thinking i really need to go buy a jar of vaseline. I would really like to advance in the sculpting aspect.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the commisar. Giant hook! :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Seconded...lovin' that model! A Chaos star on the belly would finish it nicely...and I'm looking forward to seeing it with paint!


----------



## inquisitor airis (May 21, 2008)

what are you using him as, i think he would make a great chaos colonel!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Diggin the commisar.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

got the cadians undercoated, chaosed them up a bit.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

this was a very quick test scheme








making some cold one rough riders with Cadians. Some pins out of the back right now.








a base for the saddle








used salt dip to shape the lags on this cadian. works very well but the shape just isnt there so i had to cut out some of the crotch and im going to sculpt a saddle.









I get my cast off on tuesday so i will be able to work much more one them and finnaly be able to put some paint on them. Decided that the scheme is going to be black cloth silver armour and gold trim. figured id just stick with Black Legion Colors.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

some more of my rough riders
photobucket is down so have to make due with the thumbnails.
This one still needs some repositioning of the legs

bent a piece from the vehicle sprue for storage on back

Dark elf lances with a bit of technology added, easy to make, prolly do a tutorial for them

this one is nearing completion


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Great work so far really like the rough riders. The colour scheme not a fan of , the colours just dont seem to go well together and would look out of place in a Black Legion army.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work mate. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr Crab Claw looks cool, as do the Cold Ones. Really think they're top models. I do agree that the paint scheme isn't really very Chaos-y.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Agreed about the paint job. Decided on just going twith Black legion scheme. Black cloth with gold trim. Any opinions on the hunting lances? I was looking at the chainaxe type and am now wondering if the axe is too big.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

the hunting lances look good both of them are great looking. i think with the black legion colour scheme the traitor guard will look amazing


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Great stuff, the masks really make these guys unique. Really like the sinister look you get with showing no faces. Great conversion work on the commissar as well, always thought of them as half-evil anyway ;-)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nice work, a difficult conversion done well.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

My hat goes off to you on this project...great work. The Chaos Commisar makes the army.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

not much to it but a long overdue update. Went back to working on my CSM so work on this project has ground to a slow crawl.































































the last one will be positioned better when i actually pin it down.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice work there DOA, a good blend of sculpting and painting skill, my hat off to you sah!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

DoA I remember you mentioning these guys the other day in live chat, but man, nothing I could have imagined compares to this! Great work man, I love the painted Cold Ones, look great... One question, that book you have as a standard of sorts, what kit is that from? I need a few of them... NEEEEDDDD!!! LOL great job again my friend!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

those are some wild traitor guard sir. im loving it! props to ya!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic work on the cold ones.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

these are quite excellent man. +rep


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Thnx all
the book/banner is from the flagelants kit. That box set is chaulked full of great bits. i just cut the arm off and pinned it to a cadian arm. Also the flagellants w/ lasguns = cultists. Ive only done one so far but it looks pretty good. Probly finish those when im done with the rough riders.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice to see another Traitor Guard servant army. Great work all around.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

the 5th picture of your rough riders looks like a NASTY halbird (spelling?)

i really like the over all idea for your roughriders  horses just dont seem right...

mutent dios with bio enhancements seems hella cool though XD

i really like this over all


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

After decimating the local Ork population grots were pressed into service. The meanest of these are trained as assasins and snipers. These grots will be counting as my halfling snipers. Heres the first one. Just an easy silencer attatchment and adding a scope whenever i can find where i threw the ones i cut off from my AoBR bolters.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Im at somewhat of a dilema. I cant decide on what to do for my ogryn. Im pondering either conversions from leadbelchers like in here:
http://ca.games-workshop.com/news/cn/Announcements/CA_whitedwarf/images/WDS19_Ogres.pdf
I think these would easily look very chaosy and look nice
My other option is using the kroxigors when they come out. I think it will fit well with my cold ones but im worried its too far of a stretch. Any opinions would be welcome.


----------



## GavinLeane (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I just paint them red and black and scratch their shoulders where the insignia was to make it look like they are traitors and it works good! The Traitor Guard are the only cool ones I'm doing other races too like catchans and Tallarns especially Anthonians...

Destroy the Imperial dogs!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have done some very nice work here. I like the standard ogryns with some chaos additives. On the other hand I tried the cyborg leadbelcher route as well. Personally I like the standard ogryns better. Rep for the awesome work, particularly the commisar and the ough riders.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a good idea and army, i read through the thread just now and my initial thoughts are that converting IG to chaos helps, i think painting iconography and chaotic scriptures would possibly help give a greater chaos impression. 

Im really digging the commissar he is just such a fantastic idea and his base really helps give him much more of a story. The rough riders are really good too and again i feel they could do with some more chaos-ifying. 

For ogryns, the FB ogres would work well since they are easier to convert than the standard models. You could do the whole skin grafting with technology theme which in my opnion makes it much more chaos-y. Tattoos are good too or possibly heating up the models to deform their face or something etc? For example this year's GD France slayer sword winner has deformed a giant and made it suitably organic to be cool and disgusting at the same time. Just some ideas 

Good work so far, going to keep watching this for sure.


----------

